# Buying Snakes



## Kpd11 (May 30, 2011)

Where do you guys usually get them? there a website or you get them locally?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2012)

Perhaps a little more information like what are you looking for and where are you located?


----------



## Kpd11 (May 30, 2011)

Im located in the cleveland ohio area, just lookn at getn one down the road since im living in a house next year that doesnt allow pets. Will give me sometime to think about which one i would like best. The paticular types im looking at are milk snakes, ball pythons, and emerald tree boas


----------

